

Tell HN: Markupslicer - Slice your HTML/CSS markup into Ruby on Rails templates. - taasaa
http://markupslicer.com

======
taasaa
Supports ERB and HAML for now, vote on site for more formats. Free and kinda
fun. Go play with demo project and tell us how was it.

